# Einstieg HWbot-Team



## Dante1611 (10. März 2013)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

bin nun schon öfters im Forum auf HWbot-Mitglieder gestoßen und habe mich deswegen mal etwas genauer in eurem Forenbereich umgesehen.
Ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit dabei meine HW zu benchen und finde mit der Zeit einen immer größeren Gefallen daran und würde nun sehr gerne auch mal mit anderen OC-Fanatikern die ein oder andere Session veranstalten, sofern denn jemand aus meiner Umgebung dabei ist. 
Mein Bench-Zubehör hält sich jedoch z.Z. noch sehr in Grenzen: Bis auf die Hardware, die in meiner Signatur ist, besitze ich relativ wenig Material zum Benchen. Wenn das ganze aber Hand und Fuß bekommen würde, wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt mir das ein oder andere Schmuckstück zuzulegen, bzw. mich an Subzero-Kühlung zu versuchen.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es denn Sinn machen würde, bei euch im Team einzusteigen, bzw. ob es denn überhaupt eurerseits in Ordnung wäre? Wie gesagt, meine bisherigen Erfahrungen beschränken sich nur auf Lüftkühlung, ich würde aber sehr gerne noch tiefer in die Materie einsteigen und mit anderen Leuten zusammen benchen und meine Erfahrungen machen.

Grüße
Dante1611


----------



## efdev (10. März 2013)

ich hab letzte woche auch angefangen zu benchen. ich glaub ein problem wäre das nicht und jeder ist wohl willkommen im team, und lohnen würde es sich bestimmt auch es geht ja immerhin um den spaß dabei und zu schauen wie man zu anderen in der rangliste steht.
selber hab ich mich auch einfach quasi eingeschrieben ins team ohne zu fragen.

ob jemand in deiner nähe ist


----------



## der8auer (10. März 2013)

So ist es  Wir freuen uns über jeden Zuwachs.


----------



## Dante1611 (10. März 2013)

Ok, in Ordnung. Dann werd ich mich dort auch einfach mal anmelden!


----------



## godfather22 (10. März 2013)

Wenn das so ist melde ich mich auch mal an. In den letzten Tagen hab ich immer mehr gefallen an wPrime gefunden und bin quasi was die fx-8320er angeht auf Platz eins


----------



## Moose83 (10. März 2013)

In Hwbot mit Sicherheit net Vielleicht 100.


----------



## rusco (11. März 2013)

super stimmung hier


----------



## Lubke (11. März 2013)

@Moose83: auf hwbot gibts nichma 100 fx-8320 

@godfather22: wie hoch kommste denn mit dem takt bei deinem 8320?


----------



## godfather22 (11. März 2013)

Ich hab einen ziemlich schlechten erwischt aber Kühlung hab ich ja satt 
Mit 1,6V krieg ich ca. 5,2GHz hin. Ich setze da aber eher auf scharfe RAM-Latenzen. 
Ich hab gestern schonmal ~200sec. hinbekommen aber dann hat er sich aufgehängt. Zu wenig CPU-NB Spannung schätze ich


----------



## Moose83 (11. März 2013)

1,6V unter Air/Wasser Schrei ja net, wenn er verreckt^^Und mich nennen sie spannungskrankRamlatenzen bringen dir 0 in wprime, den Bench interessiert das net Da zählt nur CPU Takt


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2013)

1,6V kommt darauf an, wo die Wakü ist. Bei meiner Wakü hätte ich kein Prob mit 1,6V


----------



## efdev (11. März 2013)

hab meinen phenomII 945 auch schon mit 1,7V unter wakü gehabt mehr hab ich mich dann nicht getraut


----------



## Moose83 (11. März 2013)

lol, genau 2 Phenom 2 habe ich aufm Gewissen^^Erster bei 1,7V bei -90


----------



## godfather22 (11. März 2013)

Wie kommt sowas? Ich meine wenn man sich mal anguckt, wie die den fx-8150 mit 2V betrieben haben wundert es mich wie eine 45nm CPU "schon" bei 1,7V abkratzt. Ich hab für heute erstmal schluss gemacht


----------



## Moose83 (11. März 2013)

1,7V unter Wasser auf nem Phenom 2 ist total sinnfrei Selbst mit Kaskade bringt mehr wie 1,7V nix Ab 1,85V sterben die selbst mit LN2 wie die Fliegen
Die FX sind da robuster, meiner wollte selbst mit 2V net sterben....LN2^^


----------



## godfather22 (11. März 2013)

Woran liegt das? An der verbesserten Fertigung bei GlobalFundries?


----------



## efdev (12. März 2013)

kann mich nicht beschweren er hat soweit alles geschafft was er sollte ,bin dann aber auch ganz schnell wieder von den 1,7V runter weil ich schon angst hatte das er kaputt geht.


----------



## Lubke (12. März 2013)

@godfather22: ich hab selbst schon einen FX-8150 und FX-8350 mit 2 volt betrieben. dazu bedarf es allerdings eines ganz klitze kleinen tricks: *man kühlt das teil erst auf -170°C sonst schmort er wie ne pekingente in der backröhre!* 

unter luft/wasser ist alles über 1,5 volt schon außerhalb der specs und auf eigenem risiko. bei 1,7 volt hast du echt verdammtes glück gehabt.


----------



## godfather22 (12. März 2013)

Lubke schrieb:


> @godfather22: ich hab selbst schon einen FX-8150 und FX-8350 mit 2 volt betrieben. dazu bedarf es allerdings eines ganz klitze kleinen tricks: man kühlt das teil erst auf -170°C sonst schmort er wie ne pekingente in der backröhre!
> 
> unter luft/wasser ist alles über 1,5 volt schon außerhalb der specs und auf eigenem risiko. bei 1,7 volt hast du echt verdammtes glück gehabt.



Dann ist es ja gut, dass ich bei 1,6V schluss gemacht hab


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2013)

Lubke schrieb:


> @godfather22: ich hab selbst schon einen FX-8150 und FX-8350 mit 2 volt betrieben. dazu bedarf es allerdings eines ganz klitze kleinen tricks: *man kühlt das teil erst auf -170°C sonst schmort er wie ne pekingente in der backröhre!*
> 
> unter luft/wasser ist alles über 1,5 volt schon außerhalb der specs und auf eigenem risiko. bei 1,7 volt hast du echt verdammtes glück gehabt.



In diesem Unterforum hat das Wort "Specs" nichts verloren haha  

@ godfather22: Kannst das gern noch mal wiederholen mit einem Pot von mir auf der CPU


----------



## godfather22 (12. März 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ godfather22: Kannst das gern noch mal wiederholen mit einem Pot von mir auf der CPU



Wenn ich weiter dran bleibe wird das irgendwann bestimmt der Fall sein aber dafür (und für LN2) reicht mein "Schülergehalt" einfach nicht


----------



## Lubke (12. März 2013)

> mit einem Pot *von mir *auf der CPU



geschäftstüchtig 

@godfather22: ln2 macht aber tierisch spass Ö_Ö damit kann man viele tolle sachen machen  räume einnebeln, gurken schockgefrieren, bier kühlen... 
wobei man mit dice noch lustigere sachen machen kann^^ aber -80 °C is beim ocen kindergarten


----------



## Moose83 (12. März 2013)

Lol Roman
Wenn der Bildschirm schwarz wird und nach nem Neustart nix mehr geht wars zuviel


----------



## DjangOC (5. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr ne Altersgrenze?
Ich mein, wenn ich schon zum B-Day nen I7 990x ein ASUS RIIIBE und noch ein weiteren G.Skill Trident X 2400 MHz CL10 bekomme, und diese unter LN2 takte, dann wärs ne schande die Points dem falschen Team zuzuspielen. Und ne audf HWBot bin ich noch nicht so aktiv, eigentlich gar nicht. Aber das wird sich ändern.


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juni 2013)

Nö, eine Altersgrenze gibt es für fürs Benchen nicht. Mit LN2 schon.


----------



## efdev (5. Juni 2013)

ab wann darf man den mit LN2 spielen ?


----------



## DjangOC (5. Juni 2013)

Ne, die Altergrenze bezog ich aufs Team von PCGH in HWBot.


----------



## efdev (5. Juni 2013)

da gibt es keine wenn du Benchen kannst kannst du auch teilnehmen .


----------



## Moose83 (5. Juni 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Nö, eine Altersgrenze gibt es für fürs Benchen nicht. Mit LN2 schon.


 
Lol Georg


----------

